# Merit listed ROTP, need information.



## VladimirK (30 Mar 2010)

Allright, so, before I start off, I'd like to say that yes, I did a forum search for merit list but the info provided was not all too helpful to my situation and also that is is going to be a rather long post, so skip ahead to the end of it if you don't want to read a long back story.

I started my application in late December of 2009. I wanted to go into the ROTP as an armoured officer while studying business admin (bachelor of arts). I had been thinking about it for a long time, and as I was nearing the completion of my 3 year CEGEP program, I realized more and more that a desk job was simply not for me, at least, not for the moment. A military lifestyle seemed more in line with what I wanted to do with myself.

I got all my documents in order, went down to the recruiting center in Montreal, went down again after some documents were missing but everything checked out ok. I did my CFAT and got a 56/60 which was a pleasant surprise. I did my interview and medical on the same day. I was feeling pretty confident about the interview. I do martial arts 3 times a week and have started running 2-3 times a week as well to improve my cardio (I'm up to 10K runs with a halfway break). I also had some leadership experience from my job as a franchisee for a window washing company and I'm bilingual. My average in secondary school was 85 and I took advanced science and math classes, although it dropped to 74 in CEGEP, largely due me lacking a clear idea of what I wanted to do and thus, motivation. However, the interview went very well and the interviewer said I had her recommendation to be put into the ROTP program and attend the St-Jean RMC.

There was a small SNAFU with the medical though. I went through the list of mundane injuries I had received over the course of my life (hey, who doesn't break a bone once in their childhood right?) and the man conducting the medical questionnaire said everything with me was fine except for the migraines. He told me that, based on my description of them, they wouldn't affect me too much (I take an advil and they're gone within half an hour), but because they are headaches I need to get a form filled out by my family doctor which explains the nature of the headaches. He told me it would take awhile before the form got checked out.

I got the form filled out as requested and handed it in the next day and waited for 3 weeks. A week ago, I decided that it was time to get an update so I gave a call to the recruiting center. I got the good/bad news. The good news was that my medical had checked out and I was qualified for service. However, my application had not made it in time for the first board meeting where they select ROTP applicants. I was merit listed and told that there's a chance I might get picked in the other smaller board meetings. It's been a week since I've made that call and I've yet to receive any other information so I decided to turn here. I know some of these questions can be answered by the recruiting center but I don't want to end up pestering them.

Here's what I would like to find out:
1. At what date does the RMC St-Jean stop doing board meetings to select applicants?
2. Would it be better to just go as an Armour NCM? I'm willing to do it but have been reluctant due to some information my brother gave me (He's an NCM in the Air component). He told me that there simply aren't enough armoured vehicles to go around and he heard of some people who signed up as armoured NCM's going infantry. I don't know how reliable this information is since even he admitted he got it 2nd hand. I do not want to be infantry. My reason for this is pretty simple. I love tanks.
3. Should I wait it out until next year if I don't get selected in the smaller board meetings?
My qualifications have been posted above and if anyone has any experience I want to know what my odds are of being picked next year. I read the other merit-list thread and concluded that there are some people that qualify but never get picked because there are always better people that come along. Am I on the fringe of qualification or are my odds good?
4. What would you do if you were me? Assume that money is not really an issue for now (It isn't).

I appreciate any info regarding these questions and if you have an answer to a question that I didn't have the forethought to ask, I appreciate that info as well.


----------



## FDO (30 Mar 2010)

First of all if you are less than 2 years away from graduation for your degree the CF will NOT pick you up for ROTP. If you are in your last year then you can apply as a Direct Entry Officer (DEO). This means that you will finnish university then if selected you will be enrolled as an Armoured Officer and sent directly to BMOQ. 

Merit listing is a system the RC has of recognizing that you have finished all your processing. It is a click of a mouse that will allow a search for applicants for certain trades to be brought forward for occupation selection. The smaller ROTP boards sit only if there are not enough candidates selected in the first main look. Usually if thee are more sittings they will happen in May. If all the positions for Armoured Officer are filled in the March board then they will not look at any more Armoured applicants.

You can apply for NCM if you want the choice is yours or you can wait until the last year of your degree program and apply DEO. 

As for second hand information take it with a grain of salt. A lot of times information comes from people who don't have all the info to start with. 

As I said the choice is yours. First look at DEO if you are in fact in the last year of your degree program. You can finish school then apply NCM and later down the road if you qualify you can take your commission from the ranks. (not an easy process) Or you can not look at the CF and try for a job on the outside. 

Talk to the Recruiting Centre about your options or call the 1-800 # and talk to a Recruiter on the phone.


----------



## captloadie (30 Mar 2010)

If the OP is just finishing CEGEP, he would still have to apply and be accepted into a University degree programme and finish it before going DEO. CEGEP is like grades 11-12, combined with community college, if memory serves me correctly. I know that most universities in Quebec will give advance standing, cutting down a 4 year program to 2 or 3 years, but I'm not sure about universities outside of Qc. Going to RMC or CMR would mean completing at least 3 years of subsidized education to get a BA majoring in Bus Admin. 

The decision to enroll as an NCM, or wait and see if next year you get accepted to ROTP is a tough one. If money is not an issue, and furthering your education is a real goal, than 1 more year of waiting isn't the worst thing in the world. Going the NCM route now will close the door on a subsidized university degree, and possibly any degree, until much later in your career. Even if you didn't get accepted next year, you could still go the NCM route.


----------



## VladimirK (30 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the info. Just a small clarification, I'm not finishing CEGEP. I've finished CEGEP.


----------

